# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الشيخ كليب الشريده .. رمز من رجالات لواء الكورة

## معاذ ملحم

*.. الشيخ كليب الشريده ..
 آمن بالثورة العربية الكبرى .. وناصر الثورة الفلسطينية*


*9fd2855f99de78708325dc1433935811.jpg


صادفت السبت الذكرى السبعين لوفاة زعيم لواء الكورة ابان العهد  العثماني وتأسيس إمارة شرقي الأردن المرحوم كليب الشريدة أحد رجالات الرعيل  الأول.

*
*وعلى ذرى واحد من جبال الشمال, وتحديداً في قرية تبنه بمنطقة لواء الكوره, ولد الشيخ كليب الشريدة سنة 1872 في بيت زعامة عشائرية .

*

*الفتى الذي فقد والده الشيخ يوسف الشريدة قبل أن يتجاوز عمره ست  سنوات, بدأت تنبني شخصيته في بيوت أخواله الذين استقبلوا شقيقتهم الأرملة  في خربة الغزالة, واتخذ الطفل قراراً لايتخذه إلا من استوطنت نفوسهم  العزيمة وقوة الإرادة من الكبار, مطوعا الغربة والألم وفقدان الأب, ليعتمد  على نفسه وهو يضع أولى خطواته على درب الشيخة والزعامة, التي ستقوده ليكون  حاكماً محلياً صاحب حكمة وبصيرة نافذة, وقد تمتع بصفات أهلته لذلك, فقد كان  طيب النفس حسن الخلق ، تمتع بحب الناس ، واحترمه كل من عرفه ، وهو تقي  وورع دائم العبادة.

*

*آمن الشيخ كليب بالثورة العربية الكبرى فكراً وأهدافاً وغايات,  وشارك في حفل تتويج الملك فيصل على سوريا، وتعبيراً عن مساهمتة العملية في  دعم العرش الهاشمي في سوريه, قام بتجهيز قوة مكونة من 200 جندي بقيادة ابنه  عبد الله للمشاركة في محاربة الفرنسيين وإخراجهم من بلاد الشام, لكن القوة  التي غلبت الحق والشجاعة ( ولو إلى حين ) تمكنت من وأد الحلم العربي,  وإنهاء المملكة العربية في سوريا الكبرى، وأنهت الحكم الفيصلي الذي كان  الضامن لوحدة بلاد الشام, و شهدت المنطقة فراغاً في الحكم، فتشكلت حكومات  محلية، في المناطق الواقعة خارج سيطرة الفرنسيين, ومنها حكومة دير يوسف  التي أنشأها الشيخ كليب, في موازاة حكومة اربد التي ترأسها خلقي الشرايري ،  وأعلن الولاء للأمير ( آنذاك ) عبد الله بن الحسين بعيد وصوله إلى عمان،  وأعلن دعم الحكومة المركزية، لكنه رفض الإنضمام إلى حكومة اربد، بحسب  التنظيمات الإدارية التي اتخذتها الحكومة, وطلب الشيخ من الأمير عبدالله أن  تكون ناحية الكورة مرتبطة مباشرة بالحكومة المركزية في عمان, وعندما لم  يُستجب طلبه, توترت العلاقة بينه وبين حكومة الإمارة, لدرجة وقوع صدامات  مسلحة على مستويات مختلفة بين القوات النظامية للإمارة وبين المسلحين من  رجال الشيخ كليب الشريدة، ولم تلبث الأمور أن تطورت وتفاقمت, حين قاد الشيخ  كليب ما يطلق عليه المؤرِّخون بحسب أهوائهم صفة الثورة مرة ، وأخرى  التمرد، وثالثة صفة العصيان, وبات الشيخ طريداً للحكومة, التي أرسلت قوة  عسكرية بقيادة الضابط فؤاد سليم للقبض عليه، ولم تهدأ الأمور إلا عندما زار  الأمير عبدالله قرية سوف, حين ورد عليه الشيخ في بادرة حسن نيَّة قابلها  الأمير بالعفو عنه وعن جميع الثائرين على الحكومة المركزية من أهل الكورة.

*

*ولكن العلاقة بين عمان, العاصمة الجديدة, وبين الشيخ كليب توترت  ثانية, وانتهت إلى مصادمات عسكرية بعد أن بدأت حكومة علي رضا الركابي  بمضايقة الشيخ, وكان هدف الركابي استفزازه , لاستدراجه إلى مواجهة عسكرية  يُعيد بها الهيبة إلى الحكومة المركزية, بعد أن تراخت هيبتها إثر ثورة أو  عصيان أو تمرد الكورة الأول, وقد بلغ اهتمام الركابي بزعزعة مكانة الشيخ  كليب, أنه انتقل إلى إربد ليشرف بنفسه على الحملة العسكرية ضده, والتي  انتهت بلجوء الشيخ كليب وابنه عبد الله وابن أخيه رشيد الجروان إلى مضارب  الشيخ حديثة الخريشة في الموقر, وبعد وساطات ومفاوضات سلم الشيخ كليب ومن  معه أنفسهم للحكومة, بعد أن أخذ الشيخ حديثة وعداً من الأمير عبد الله,  بعدم إعدام أحد منهم, وتمَّت محاكمتهم في محكمة عسكرية, وحكم على الشيخ  كليب بالإعدام، وحكم على إبنه عبدالله الذي أصبح وزيراً فيما بعد, وعلى ابن  أخيه رشيد جروان بالسجن خمسة عشر عاماً, ولكن تلك الأحكام سقطت بإصدار  الأمير عبد الله عفواً عاماً عام 1023 بمناسبة اعتراف بريطانيا باستقلال  إمارة شرق الأردن.

*

*كل هذه الاحداث لم تؤثر في ولاء الشيخ كليب للامير الهاشمي,  فعادت الأمور إلى مجاريها وتطورت لتصبح الأمثل، ونمت علاقة خاصة بين الأمير  عبد الله وبينه, وأصبح الشيخ أحد المقربين منه، ومرافقاً له في كثير من  المناسبات والزيارات ، وقد قام الأمير عبد الله بزيارة الكورة عدة مرات,  وتناول الطعام في المضافة واستقبل أهل المنطقة ، ومع الأيام صار للشيخ حظوة  خاصة لدى الأمير ، وقد امتدت هذه الحظوة لتشمل عبد الله ولد كليب الذي  أصبح ملازماً لبلاط الأمير.

*

*وقد واكب زعيم الكورة فترة تأسيس الإمارة وكان من المقربين  لجلالة الملك المؤسس عبدالله بن الحسين طيب الله ثراه حيث اصطحبه في رحلته  إلى الديار المقدرسة لتأدية فريضة الحج وقبلها كان الشيخ كليب الشريدة على  رأس وفد شعبي من وجهاء الكورة في استقبال سمو الأمير أنذاك لحظة وصوله الى  معان قادماً من الحجاز وبدأ المرحوم الشريدة عمله السياسي عضو في مجلس  إدارة قضاء عجلون وشارك في المؤتمرات الوطنية لنصرة فلسطين ومنها مؤتمرقم  في عام 1920م وأرسل على أثره قوة من الكورة بقيادة نجله البرلماني والوزير  الأسبق  المرحوم عبدالله كليب الشريدة لمهاجمة المستعمرات اليهودية حيث  دارت معركة تل الثعالب التي استشهد فيها أول شهيد أردني المرحوم كايد مفلح  عبيدات الى جانب مشاركته في ثورة عام 1936م بإحتضانة للثوار بقيادة فوزي  القاوقجي وتشكيلة قوة ضمت 200 رجل من الكورة لنصرة الملك فيصل في سوريا.

*

*في  الفترة المتأخرة عندما قامت الثورة الفلسطينية الكبرى سنة  1936 ومن بعده سنة 1939 كثر الثوار وخاصة تمركزوا في منطقة الكورة لأنها  منطقة يصعب الوصول إليها وعرة ، وأهلها كانوا يحمون الثوار ويقدمون لهم  الزاد على اعتبار أنهم مجاهدين في سبيل الله مدافعون عن فلسطين والاردن ضد  الغزو الصهيوني بدعم من الإنجليز.

*

*أما إذا تحدثنا عن دور كليب الشريدة في دعم القضية الفلسطينية  فقد كانت ملجأ للثوار الذين وجدوا القبول والمباركة من زعامة الكورة ومن  أجيال الكورة لذلك كان يكرموا أينما ذهبوا على الرغم من الضغوط الشديدة على  الشيخ كليب لإنهاء مسالة الثوار في الكورة وشاركنا في مقربة لذلك عندما  جاء فوزي القاوقجي ونزل عند كفر أسد وزار والدي قال له يا فوزي بما أنك ضيف  سمو الأمير فإنك ضيف علينا وأحنا كلنا فدى فلسطين وفي سبيل فلسطين ، وكان  الكثير من الثوار يعالجون في بيت الشيخ كليب الشريدة.

*

*ومرة ثانية ومن قراءة تاريخ الرجال الكبار نتبين عمق العلاقة  التي تربط شرق النهر بغربه, إذ يروى أنه في 13 أيار عام 1938، طوّق الجيش  الإنجليزي قرية تمرة في فلسطين، بهدف اعتقال مناضل كبير من بلدة يعبد,يدعى  الشيخ عارف، وباشر الجنود الإنجليز بتفتيش القرية، والقبض على كل من يمتلك  سلاحاً... في تلك القرية كان مدحت ذياب يمتلك بندقية وبضع رصاصات مدفونة في  حقل مجاور, وبينما كان يحاول إخراج الرصاصات، فاجأه الجنود وألقوا القبض  عليه، دون أن يكتشفوا حيازته بندقية أو رصاصات, وقد حاول الرجل خلال  احتجازه دفن ما بحوزته من الرصاص، إلا أن صوتها كشف سره، واقتيد إلى محكمة  عسكرية، سرعان ما حكمت عليه بالإعدام, وقد تذكر أحد سكان القرية العلاقة  الخاصة التي تربط الشيخ جاد مصطفى ذياب، وهو عم لمدحت بالشيخ كليب, وفوراً  توجه وفد برئاسة الشيخ إلى دير أبي سعيد، ليشرحوا مطلبهم للشيخ كليب، الذي  اصطحبهم من فوره إلى ديوان الأمير عبد الله، الذي فاجأه الشيخ كليب لحظة  دخوله القاعة، بتقديم صديقه الشيخ جاد إليه قائلا (هذا أخوي يا سمو  الأمير)، فرد عليه الأمير (لا أعلم لك أخوة )، فأجابه كليب ( هذا أخوي من  الديرة الغربية- يقصد فلسطين، وعنده مناشدة وطلب عندك يا سمو الأمير)

*

*وعد الأمير عبدالله بإطلاق سراح مدحت ذياب، وكتب خطاباً إلى  المندوب السامي في فلسطين، شرح فيه ملابسات اعتقال الرجل ، طالباً تخفيف  العقوبة وفعلاً.. خففت المحكمة العسكرية البريطانية حكم الإعدام عن مدحت  إلى السجن المؤبد، ليطلق سراحه بعد نحو عامين، مضت الأيام ولم يتسن لمدحت  شكر الشيخ كليب على إنقاذ حياته، وتوالت الأحداث في المنطقة، من الحرب  العالمية الثانية إلى هجمات عصابات الصهاينة، وصولاً إلى احتلال فلسطين في  العام 1948 وتهجير العائلة إلى لبنان. وبقي الجميل في عنق مدحت، الذي قص  الحكاية على ابنه عدنان في العام 1972 وأطلعه على الرسالة الأميرية إلى  المندوب السامي، ليرث عدنان الأمانة عن والده بعد وفاته، ويتتبع أخبار  عائلة الشريدة. ثم ليقوم مع وفد من وجهاء منطقته بزيارة عائلة الشريدة  ليقدموا شكرهم على الموقف النبيل للشيخ كليب ولو بأثر رجعي.

*

*وفي سنة 1941 م توفي  الشيخ   كليب  الشريدة ودفن في قريته  ومسقط رأسه تبنة وما زال  الشيخ   كليب  يمثل رمزاً شعبياً ووطنياً كبيراً ،  ويحتل مكانة واسعة من ذاكرتنا الوطنية الغنية.

*

*ويشار الى أن للمرحوم كليب الشريدة (11) ابناً من الذكور أبرزهم  المرحوم عبدالله باشا الذي شغل عدداً من المناصب الحكومية الرفيعة  وانتُخِب نائباً للأمة لعدة مرات وكان عضواً في مجلس الوصاية على العرش  بداية تسلم الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراة سلطاته الدستورية.

*

*وله من الأحفاد من شغل مناصب وزارية منهم المرحوم عبد المجيد  الشريدة والدكتور عادل الشريدة وكذلك البرلماني والعين الحالي الدكتور يرسف  الشريدة.


*
*
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*رجل من ذاكرة التاريخ الأردني المشرف ، نحني احتراماً وتقديراً لعطائه ووطنيته و تفانيه ، نسأل الله له الرحمه بذكرى رحيله ، تعريف مميز بحياة علم من أعلام الأردن .
أبدعت* *::: معاذ :::** مواضيع أردنية من الطراز الرفيع 
تجذبني دائماً للوقوف عندها .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*رجل ذو تاريخ .. الله يرحمه  ويجعل اعماله للوطن في ميزانه 

والله يحمي رجالات دولتنا .. ويهديهم لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد ..

مشكورة جهودك معااااااااااااذ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكركـ على هذا المرور العطر و الرائع .

لروحكـ السلام ..

----------


## علاء سماره

فعلا معلومات قيمه كثير عن الشيخ
يا عمي يا هيك الرجال يا أما فلا
موفق في هذاالطرح الرائع أخي العزيز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لكـ مني كل الورد و الإحترام و التقدير يا سيدي ..

----------

